# Problème avec Razer Mamba



## Eldranh (20 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous...

Je suis complètement paniqué, ma Razer Mamba ne marche plus du tout, j'ai cherché des solutions sur le net, je n'en ai trouvé aucune !!! :hein:​
Quelques explications : Hier, avant dormir, j'ai débranché ma souris et j'ai amené mon MBP dans mon lit pour écouter de la musique en dormant... J'avais laissé ma Razer allumé, comme à mon habitude. Je ne m'inquiète pas trop pour la batterie puisque je joue en filaire (autrement, j'ai des bogues). :hein:​Le lendemain (13 heures  mais 11 heures pour vous ) je retrouve mon ordi avec la batterie déchargée (normal, il a tourné tout la "nuit") donc je monte et je le branche. Déjà, premier problème, l'ordinateur refuse de démarrer, je vais prendre mon P'tit dèj' et je reviens, il s'allume enfin... (au passage, j'ai souvent des problèmes de mise en tension après que la batterie se soit déchargé, mais là n'est pas la question). J'avais au préalable branché la souris. Quand l'ordinateur était éteint (ou qu'il refusait de s'allumer), la souris marchait encore, ou du moins, elle s'allumait ! Mais maintenant, plus rien, elle ne marche plus du tout apparemment ! ​
Je l'ai acheté sur materiel.net et franchement, vivant à la Réunion, j'ai vraiment pas le courage de renvoyer la souris au SAV (surtout que les aéroports sont en grève (si j'ai bien compris)). ​
Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution sachant que : j'ai déjà désinstaller le pilote Razer et je l'ai réinstallé (puisque ça ne changeait rien), quand à Steermouse je n'ai pas encore désinstaller... (je vais essayer juste après) ?​Avez-vous déjà eu ce problème ? Une solution ? ​
En tous cas, je vous supplie de m'aider parce que j'attend CoD4 qui va arriver dans peu de temps (à part si la grève continue). ​
Merci d'avance, Eldranh.​
Steermouse n'est pas le fautif dans l'histoire (bien qu'à chaque remise en tension de l'ordinateur, steermouse plante).
Je ne crains que ça soit matériel et non logiciel... :'( Si vous avez quand même des solutions, je suis tout ouïe...


----------



## gillyns (26 Juillet 2010)

J'ai pas de solution mais je dis juste que la Mamba est géniale !
[...] fin du hors sujet


----------



## Eldranh (27 Juillet 2010)

En l'occurrence non, pas vraiment ! Je pense que l'Orochi me conviendrais mieux... Toutefois, je n'ai pas assez de fric pour payer le renvoie de ma souris à Materiel.net, alors pour me payer une orochi... 

Mais c'est sûr que le temps qu'elle a marché, elle était excellente ce souris...


----------



## Skyhawk (27 Juillet 2010)

Truc "idiot" : 
- l'as tu testée dans un autre port USB 
- sur un autre ordinateur ?


----------



## Eldranh (27 Juillet 2010)

Idiot mais censé !

Malheureusement oui. C'est véritablement matériel parce qu'elle ne veux plus s'allumer du tout... or jadis, même avec l'ordinateur éteint, elle s'allumait !


----------



## Skyhawk (27 Juillet 2010)

Argh 

Dans ce cas, point d'idée ...


----------



## da capo (27 Juillet 2010)

La lecture de quelques pages sur internet dit :

- tenter un update du firmware depuis 1 autre machine que celle habituellement utilisée

bonne chance


----------



## Eldranh (27 Juillet 2010)

J'ai déjà fait tant de recherche sur le net, je suis déjà tomber sur cette solution... mais rien y fait ! Elle n'est même pas reconnu sur l'autre ordi.. je vais quand même réessayer mais bon... si vous avez d'autres solutions...


----------



## snowsong (16 Octobre 2011)

honnêtement j'ai eu la razer manba pour mon anniversaire il y a un an...
et je doute de l'excellence de sa compatibilité mac, j'arrive pas a la regler, dés que je passe en sans  fil elle oublie tous les reglages précédents, manque de précision dans le pointage etc...
roulette qui couine de manière intempestive...
même dans un utilisation pour le travail (word) elle me fait default...
je me suis resolu a utiliser uniquement la connection filaire 
pas de MAJ des pilotes possible sur le site razer.... 

je m'étonne de ses piètres performance quand je voit son prix, et le nombre de récompense qu'elle a obtenu. 

quelqu'un peut il m'aider? (je souhaite être pret pour la sortie de diablo 3 )


----------

